# New Contest



## bobskio2003 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay a lot of new things for me.  First new thread, first upload of pictures, and first time doing a contest.  Why you might ask?  Well this group has done an awful lot for me and I thought I was due to at least try and give back a little.
  We have lots of contests in earlier in the year, around birthday time, but I thought why not celebrate the 1/2 birthday as well with a contest.  As a wood species collector I try to trade for new species when ever possible.  Not too long ago I traded with someone and they told me that they didn't care what I sent them as long as it wasn't domestic because most of them are so plain.  I thought to myself, how wrong could one be.  So this contest is in response to that statement.  
  Below (hopefully) are 4 pictures with a total of 20 blanks.  All these blanks were acquired (and I believe somewhat commonly found) on the continent of North America with some also from islands associated with the continent.  Your task, if you so choose to participate, is to identify all the blanks.  Either the first person to identify them all correctly or the person with the most correct at the end of the month, will recieve all the blanks.
  As time goes along, because of my poor photography skills, I'll provide hints to help you out.  I'll provide some hints in the open forum and (if I can figure it out) some hints just for those that are participating.  Since I'm new to this I'm sure I've forgotten something so please don't be afraid to ask questions in regards to the contest and not what the name of the blanks:wink:.  I hope you enjoy this at least as half as much as I enjoy this group.  Bob I.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool idea,one question right of the bat.  Do we only get one guess at it or are we going to be told of wrong answers allowing further attempts?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 5, 2009)

I GOT Number ONE!!!!


 Very Dark Wood!!! 


Please confirm, so I can move on to Number 2!~!
Reddy wood​


----------



## Mike of the North (Jul 5, 2009)

So does that mean number three is VARY VARY dark wood, this may be easier then I thought :wink:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob   Agree wholeheartedly with your thoughts re our native woods . As to operation of contest : If run exactly as the last one , it becomes a mathematical certainty that someone will get them all correct , whether they know the woods or not . Nothing the matter with that , the fastest wins the race . If you want the contest to reflect  knowledge of the woods , you might want to consider keeping the accuracy of an individuals guesses for his eyes only . Are the guesses to be posted , or are they e-mailed to you for your eyes only ? Are you expecting oak as a guess , or do you want Blue oak ? If you survive this without too many scars and want to repeat it some time in the future , I would be happy to collaborate . I will participate , although I`ll be without internet access for a few days .
                                                               Wayne


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 5, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> Bob Agree wholeheartedly with your thoughts re our native woods . As to operation of contest : If run exactly as the last one , it becomes a mathematical certainty that someone will get them all correct , whether they know the woods or not . Nothing the matter with that , the fastest wins the race . If you want the contest to reflect knowledge of the woods , you might want to consider keeping the accuracy of an individuals guesses for his eyes only . Are the guesses to be posted , or are they e-mailed to you for your eyes only ? Are you expecting oak as a guess , or do you want Blue oak ? If you survive this without too many scars and want to repeat it some time in the future , I would be happy to collaborate . I will participate , although I`ll be without internet access for a few days .
> Wayne


 Well put!!!:wink:


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well since I want this to be a learning opportunity for all I'd prefer everyone to put their guesses here and I'll try to keep everyone updated as to how many you have right.  You can guess as many times as you like but I'll probably respond only every couple of days with the number you have right.  I'm trying to keep this as simple as possible (although dark wood/ light wood are just too simple - even considering the source) so I'm not looking for a particular variety but more the species (although I was tempted with throwing in an oak species - hint no oak).  I did also forget to mention that the blanks have been coated with BLO to try and bring out some color/grain.  Don't be afraid to expand out the pictures because the thumbnails don't really show the details.  Have fun, learn something, and give it a try.  Bob I.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want a prize for being 1st to try even if I get them all wrong(most likely). :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
1 Ironwood
2 Eastern Red Cedar
3 Ironwood
4 Macadamia
5 Buckeye
6 Osage Orange
7 Claro Walnut
8 Canarywood
9 Choke Cherry
10 American Walnut
11 Pear
12 Black Walnut
13 Birdseye Maple
14 Curly Maple
15 Texas Ebony
16 Birdseye(Knotty) Pine
17 Yew
18 Sumac
19 Maple Burl(Big Leaf)
20 Mesquite


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well you have one in the correct spot and since this thread is going a little slow, I'll let you know that you have one other species correct and a couple of half correct.  Thanks for getting the ball rolling.  I was really hoping more would jump in.  I guess at this rate you'll be the one with the most correct at the end of the month.  Bob I.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 9, 2009)

only 1 huh?  Well I guess I'll need more clues.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey are my attempts:
1) Koa
2) Red Cedar
3) Ain't got a clue
4 Sycamore
5) Live Oak
6) Still Ain't got a Clue
7) Claro Walnut
8) Whoda thunk you found some of that? (I almost suspected Lignum vitae)
9) Ditto six
10) Black Walnut
11) Blue Wahoo (sp?)
12) Somting that can be made into a nice pen (except by me)
13 Birdseye pine
14) Curly Ash
15) Another piece that can make some beautiful dust while creating another pen (especially by Neil or Charlie)
16) Big Leaf Maple
17) Can you guess my answer (Hint, same as 15)
18 Buckeye
19 Amboynia
20 I don't know another way to say I don't know

Thanks for this fun tempting trivia 

p.s.  hope some of my sarcasm at myself is not offensive

By the way Bob,  Where might Fulton be?  I live in Western Mass, and go to Colonie (North of Albany) quite often.
Maybe meet for a coffee sometime?

Sincerely
Jerry


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jerry you have one in the right spot as well and one and a half other species correct.  One hint I can provide is that Central America is part of the North American continent (if I remember my geography correctly).
Fulton is not too far from the south eastern corner of Lake Ontario.  I'm about 2 and a half hours away from Colonie but if you are ever up my way (and I'm around) I'm always open for visits and trading stories.  Bob I.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

1. No clue
2. eastern red cedar
3. ironwood
4. lacewood
5. buckeye
6. osage orange
7. black walnut
8. poplar
9. no clue
10. no clue
11. pear
12 no clue
13 birdseye maple
14. curly maple
15. no clue
16. no clue
17. no clue
18. hackberry
19. no clue
20. koa?

I'm no wood expert, so these are just quick guesses.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

bobskio2003 said:


> One hint I can provide is that Central America is part of the North American continent (if I remember my geography correctly).


 
Not in my geography book.  North America = everything in dark grey.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 9, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Not in my geography book. North America = everything in dark grey.


 
That shows Central America as part of N. America. C. America is Mexico down to Panama


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Roflmao!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> That shows Central America as part of N. America. C. America is Mexico down to Panama


 
Central America is a region, North America is a continent. They only recognize north and south America as far as continents go in my geography book. 

I didn't realize that bob had said the word continent, so he is correct in his posting and I was wrong.  :biggrin: I need to learn to read today!


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

Justin you're in the lead with two in the correct place.  Unfortunately those are the only two species you have correct in the whole list.  I made this a little challenging in that many of the blanks aren't the species what you'd expect but nothing is all that uncommon.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Bob, may I ask if there are any repeats?
Thanks,


----------



## Munsterlander (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm surprised at "only 1" as well.  Gotta be number 6 (osage orange), but I was sure you had 14 (curly maple) as well, and 2 does look like cedar.  Also would have guessed buckeye on 5, though depending on how good the color is represented it (or 18) could be grapefruit.  4 looks like quartersawn sycamore to me.  fun idea, though.  I can't see a couple of them well enough to make a guess (e.g., 1 & 3).

ok, including central america, 15 looks like cocobolo...


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

bobskio2003 said:


> Justin you're in the lead with two in the correct place. Unfortunately those are the only two species you have correct in the whole list. I made this a little challenging in that many of the blanks aren't the species what you'd expect but nothing is all that uncommon.


 
Pretty good for pulling random names out of the air.  Looks dark..walnut! light..maple! :biggrin:


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

There are no repeats.  I'll try to provide a few more hints.  Many of the blanks darkened because of the BLO.  1 has a purplish cast, 3 a deep deep red cast, 11 a bluish cast, and 15 an orangish cast.  12 darkened down quite a bit because of the BLO and in a natural state is reddish.  I wish I could take better pictures but no matter how I tried nothing seemed to either show natural colors or grain.  And one last hint just because there are so many different varieties I didn't include any maples or oaks.  More hints to come in the future.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 9, 2009)

Too many hints for the more knowledgeable, which isn't me:frown::biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

bobskio2003 said:


> There are no repeats. I'll try to provide a few more hints. Many of the blanks darkened because of the BLO. 1 has a purplish cast, 3 a deep deep red cast, 11 a bluish cast, and 15 an orangish cast. 12 darkened down quite a bit because of the BLO and in a natural state is reddish. I wish I could take better pictures but no matter how I tried nothing seemed to either show natural colors or grain. And one last hint just because there are so many different varieties I didn't include any maples or oaks. More hints to come in the future.


 
Do we get to guess again?


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 9, 2009)

You get to guess as many times as you like until someone gets them all right.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 9, 2009)

4. Lace wood
5. Buckeye
7. Walnut
14. Maple


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 10, 2009)

1 ?
2 E red cedar
3 ?
4 American beech
5 ?
6 American smoketree
7 Black walnut
8 Hickory
9 Lilac
10 Russian olive
11 Butternut
12 Redwood
13 Yellow cypress
14 ?
15 Cocobolo
16 ?
17 Caragana
18 ?
19 ?
20 Desert ironwood


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 10, 2009)

Guess #2
1 Ironwood
2 Eastern Red Cedar
3 Ironwood
4 Leopardwood
5 Buckeye
6 Osage Orange
7 Black Walnut
8 Canarywood
9 
10 
11 Pear
12 
13 Birdseye Maple
14 Tiger Birch
15 Cocobolo
16 Maple Burl(Big Leaf)
17 Yew
18 
19 Russian Olive Burl
20 Koa


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wayne jumps into the lead with 5 correct, but none of the others are even close.  Bob I.


----------



## bad (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, here's my guess:
1 Ironwood
2 Eastern Red Cedar
3 Ironwood
4
5
6
7 Black walnut
8
9 American beech
10
11 Pear
12
13 Birdseye Maple
14 Curly Maple
15 Cocobolo
16
17 Caragana
18
19
20 Desert ironwood


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jul 11, 2009)

First of all Bob, great contest. I know absolutely anything about most hardwoods, especially to id them from photos, but I found some great resources to use to make my guesses and here they are.
1. purpleheart
2. Red Cedar 
3. Yah Right! *LOL*
4. Leopard/Lacewood (both the same thing I found out)
5. (looks familiar, but???)
6. American Smoketree
7. Walnut (I think specifically black walnut)
8. Hickory 
9. Lilac
10. Olivewood
11. Butternut 
12. Redwood
13. (looks familar???)
14. (I'd say curly maple, but you said there is not oak or maple so I'm not sure)
15. Cocobolo
16. Black Ash Burl (This looks identical to a piece of BAB I used on a Wall Street II pen)
17. Desert Ironwood
18. (Got Me????)
19. (Looks like birdseye maple to me, but again no maple or oak according to your hints)
20. Mesquite

Please say I got at least one right! *LOL*

mtgrizzly52


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mtgrizzly, you got 4 correct but the rest aren't even on the list.  Since it seems everyone is finding this extremely challenging let me see if I can make this a little easier by given you the first initial (in no particular order - hey I got to have some fun) of what I believe is their most common name.  I'm not going to even throw you off more but adding initials for curly, burl, or any of the other grain descriptors.  Here you go; P, M, BM, PI, R, W, B, S, A, P, C, MN, C, M, C, J, H, CR, L, CC.  One with two initials means it is usually two words.  Remember none of the 'M's stand for Maple. Hope this helps. Bob


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 14, 2009)

1 Poplar
2 Juniper
3 Manzanita
4 Sycamore
5 Buckeye
6 Sumac
7 Black walnut
8 Hickory
9 Lilac
10 ?
11 Butternut
12 Redwood
13 ?
14 ?
15 Cocobolo
16 ?
17 Caragana
18 ?
19 ?
20 Huisache


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 15, 2009)

Way to go Wayne, you're up to 7.  Another hint, one of the blanks is from a vine.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't do much with local stuff, but here's a try:
1. aromatic cedar
2. juniper
3. aromatic cedar
4. macadamia
5. norfolk pine
6. sumac
7. walnut
8. sumac
9. apple
10. bocote
11. ohia
12. claro walnut
13. yellow cedar
14. hickory
15. cocobolo
16. cherry burl
17. poison ivy
18. buckeye
19. oak burl
20. redwood

I know most of these are off, but it was worth a try.
Rob


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 21, 2009)

1 Poplar
2 Juniper
3 Manzanita
4 Sycamore
5 ?
6 Sumac
7 Walnut
8 Hydrangea
9 Lilac
10 Bocote
11 Butternut
12 Redwood
13 ?
14 Ash
15 Cocobolo
16 ?
17 Caragana
18 ?
19 ?
20 Huisache


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 21, 2009)

Are we close?
Rob


----------



## ESwindell (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok lets try this:
1-Redwood 
2-Huisache/ Cat Claw 
3-White Pine
4-Macadamia Nut 
5-Poison Ivy
6-Locust 
7-Walnut 
8-Caragana
9-Cherry 
10-Pistachio
11-Blue Mahoe 
12-Manzanita 
13-Texas Laurel
14-Ash
15-Camatillo Rosewood 
16-Smoke bush 
17-Juniper 
18-Hackberry 
19-Basswood
20-Cocobolo 

POISON IVY????
God Bless


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 22, 2009)

I really prefer people PM me but since you have it out here I'll let you know that you have 5 right.  Keep guessing ;-)


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 25, 2009)

Less than a week to go on this.  I really thought more people would try to get in on the fun.  I supplied all the answers in the addendum so how hard can it be.  Bob


----------



## avbill (Jul 25, 2009)

here my     most educated thoughts on this matter.  

   1.
  2
  3
  4
  5 Buckeye 
  6
  7 walnut
  8 popular
  9 Orange Osage
  10 Bocote
  11Butternut
  12
  13
  14quilted maple
  15Cocobolo
  16Boxelder
  17
  18
  19
  20


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the contest is over (although I know I'll have a few smart alecs respond now that I have the exact answers for them). I want to congratulate the only two people that were able to follow the rules and eventually get them all right (although I'm pretty sure they lost a fair amount of sleep figuring it out). Congrats go out to 1080Wayne and drjpawlus. Since there were only two official participants I'm going to send both of the a box of blanks. For those of you that are dying to know the correct order (or at least learn something new) here is the answers:

1 Camatillo rosewood
2 Juniper
3 Manzanita
4 Macadamia
5 White pine (blue stained)
6 American smoketree
7 Walnut
8 Poison ivy
9 Texas laurel
10 Pistachio
11 Blue mahoe
12 Redwood
13 Basswood (burl)
14 Ash (curly)
15 Cocobolo
16 Cherry (burl)
17 Caragana
18 Hackberry (spalted)
19 Locust (burl)
20 Huisache


----------



## parnelli_97 (Aug 4, 2009)

bobskio2003 said:


> 8 Poison ivy




WHAT???
OMG that would probably kill me. I break out if I'm outside when it is pollinating!!! I don't even have to touch the stuff to break out.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poison Ivy is one of those never-ending debates and I leave it up to each person to make their own decision about it.  I'm allergic to poison ivy but I've never had any problems with turning it (as long as it is really, really dry and I'm working with the wood and no bark is in sight).   From what I've been told from those that should be in the know, the wood contains little to no oil and if you leave the dry for a couple of years the oil dries up anyways (but I still don't risk having any of the bark or the thin layer under that).  Bob I.


----------

